

Hansel and Gretel Marketing - How Barneys Entices Customers to Come Back - edawerd
http://www.picwing.com/blog/?p=1366

======
nandemo
This and other sales tricks are explained in Cialdini's "Influence: The
Psychology of Persuasion".

I really like that book because it made me feel more conscious about those
tricks, even though it's mostly stuff "everybody knows".

------
sqyttles
"The tactic works pyschologically to make her feel indebted"

I've had similar feelings toward free offers and I'm sure it's a common
occurrence.

